# Carga en sensores inductivos



## Manel (Jun 27, 2007)

Hola!!
       Necesito controlar las revoluciones y el sentido de giro de un eje mediante dos sensores inductivos y un PLC Logo! (ambos a 220V). El problema me surge al ser necesario conectar una carga en serie con el sensor. Sin carga el sensor permanece activado siempre, probé con un relé y funciona, pero si el eje gira a muchas revoluciones éste no puede seguir el giro. Quería saber si se podría hacer con una resistencia y/o una bobina seriadas con el sensor???

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## El nombre (Jun 27, 2007)

Disminuye el diámetro del inductivo o aumenta el hueco. Por lo normal funciona a la perfección. Revisa la velocidad de muestreo. 
Para la carga: calcula una R y a funcionar.

Para velocidad es recomendable que uses un NPN oPNP. Los AC, dan problemas debido al componente que hace de interruptor ( desconecta al paso por cero y esas cosas)
Lo cierto es que siempre he usado PNP o NPN para los contadores.
Saludos

PD Esta respuesta es baneable perfectamete.
PD2 Revisa la velocidad máxima de las entradas del Logo


----------

